# Resetting Alienware m11x to factory default



## JeremiahB (May 13, 2012)

So I woke up this morning to some issues with my laptop. I'm no wizard but I do know my way around a pc fairly well. I can't seem to fix any of my issues with the help I'm finding online. Rather than pay Dell the $99 for them to fix the issue for me, I've resigned to resetting my laptop to the state it was in before I got it.

I'm ok with losing whatever data I may lose, I'm moving important stuff to an external. My question is, is it a fairly easy process? I read in another topic that you just press f8 when booting up and follow some fairly easy steps. What I'm most worried about is certain hardware not working properly after the reset. Gfx card, wifi, etc.

My wireless not working is one of the problems I'm having. I'm also unable to install/uninstall a lot of programs, one being Java, which I need to re-install because it's another thing not working. But I get the error message "the windows installer could not be accessed this can occur if the windows installer is not correctly installed contact your support personnel for assistance".

Thanks for reading. If anyone needs any detailed information that might help, let me know, I'll gladly comply. Probably wait til the end of the day and if I can't get all this sorted out, I'll just go with the reset and hope everything works after.


----------



## JeremiahB (May 13, 2012)

I just remembered a while back I had to have the lid/screen/wifi antenna replaced. That's going to be problematic, isn't it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Reseting the laptop to factory settings is fairly easy. Infact its only a few steps.

Before I post the steps on how do to so; what might be (all of) the problem? I might be able to fix the problem and keep your data safe all together. Thats what we do.

Do you get any Wireless connection at all? Does uninstalling only have a problem with Java? 

Also do you have the orginal Windows 7 CD that the laptop came with?

Edit: To answer your second question: No.


----------



## JeremiahB (May 13, 2012)

The wireless thing is the biggest issue. The card is working somewhat, cause it connects to the network, I just get limited connectivity and no internet access. I've power cycled & all that jazz. Other devices are working fine (phones, portable gaming things, etc). I actually did just uninstall a game and a program. So maybe it is just Java. I do not have any windows/recovery cd's as my laptop doesn't even have a disc drive. It does have the alienrespawn program, which seems like what you use for restore points/recovery.

Any other info you need, just lemme know.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lets work on the wireless part first.

Right Click on *My Computer* (or *Computer*) > *Properites* > *Device Manager* > Under the *Network Adapters* tab are there any yellow question marks?

Also have you tired updating the driver from Dell's website?


----------



## JeremiahB (May 13, 2012)

Nope, no alerts or anything under my ethernet controller or the wifi card.

I haven't tried that. I can see what I can find, not sure how to go about looking for that though.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Go here: Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]

Then download your network driver and save it to a flash drive. Then install it on the laptop.


----------



## JeremiahB (May 13, 2012)

Forgive my denseness. Does this look like what I want?

R252544.exe (81MB)Recommended6/10/2010 5.60.48.18, A03 Applies to: 
Wireless 1520 802.11n MiniCard WLAN for Desktops


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes try that.

Also is your laptop the R1 or R2 or R3?


----------



## JeremiahB (May 13, 2012)

It's the R2.

Gonna move the exe to an external, then run it.


----------



## JeremiahB (May 13, 2012)

Now that it's unzipped into c:dell\drivers\r2blahblahblah, do I do anything else?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Once its unzipped it should automatically run? Did it not?

If no then go to the folder it downloaded too and run the .exe


----------



## JeremiahB (May 13, 2012)

There's a couple exes. Setup (which I assume is what I run), IS.exe, vcredist.exe. Couple others with random letter/number names. I want setup right?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes run the Setup.exe


----------



## JeremiahB (May 13, 2012)

OK, did that. Restarted after and still having the same issue.


----------



## JeremiahB (May 13, 2012)

Just remembered another program I couldn't install, MS Silverlight. Which I already had, but it was telling me I needed it to use netflix, even though I've always had it and used netflix with no problems.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

JeremiahB said:


> I just remembered a while back I had to have the *wifi antenna* replaced. That's going to be problematic, isn't it?


 
How long ago did you get the replaced? And why?

By the way are you still looking to try and solve the problem or do you just want the steps to skip all the hasle and do a factory reset?


----------



## JeremiahB (May 13, 2012)

I'd like to try to actually fix it. Rather not start over from scratch. Mainly because I'm worried something will not work once I reset and I'll have done it for nothing.

The lid hinge was faulty, so they replaced it, the screen and apparently the antenna was attached to the lid somehow, so it got replaced as well.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok. Im guessing between then and now its been working no problems.

When you connect to your router does it ask for a password of any type? Try to connect to the router but let Windows identify the internet connection for a few minutes.

Also what is the make and model number of your router?


----------



## JeremiahB (May 13, 2012)

The password is saved, but I've tried entering it manually.

It's a Linksys E1000. And yeah, everything has always worked fine here at work, and at home.


----------



## JeremiahB (May 13, 2012)

Think I'm just gonna try the reset. I don't see any solution to this happening. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Goto *Start* > *Control Panel* > *Network and Internet* > *Network and Sharing Center* > *Manage wireless networks* > Click on *Linksys *> Press the *Remove *button.

Then try to reconnect to your router.

Edit: I wouldn't reset untill I say too. Don't forget there are tons of Windows techs on here as well that can fix the problem.


----------

